# Help me help you?



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay guys, what's up, it's been a while. I did move on to a Galaxy Nexus and was supposed to get my 3rd one in the mail today, but they accidentally sent me a Stratosphere. Obviously I will be sending it back within the next 2-3 days. Is there anything I can do for you before I send it back? Like a stock Nandroid or something?

Also is there a way to root/unroot without touching the BL flash counter yet?

Anyways here is my device info;

Hardware Version: SCH-I405
Firmware Version: 2.3.6
Baseband Version: 
I405.05 V.FF1
SCH-I405.FF1

Kernel Version:
2.6.35-7FF1

Build Number:
SCH-I405.FF1

Thanks!


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I think having a nandroid backup of the FF1 would be helpful in the future, so please do!


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, that. See if you can do that.


----------

